# New "Green Home Improvement" Topic



## Floorwizard

Awesome!
Lookin forward to the discussions here.


----------



## Winchester

Much interest here as well. Doing everything I can to optimize the house under "greener" conditions. Hope to educated even futher. So I too am looking foward to posts here.


----------



## aaron.klimchuk

Thanks for adding this section Nathan, I'm sure it will grow quite quickly.


----------



## Marvin Gardens

I am loving it.

Don't confuse me with an anthropogenic global warming automaton.

I am just cheap and if I can save money, count me in.


----------



## Educator

I'm both :yes: green and cheap.

I won't install solar PV panels on my roof as $40,000 and up to save me, what, $1,000 in electricity bills is not worth it financially.

However, installing exterior solar screens / shades in the summer on our south windows to prevent much of the interior excessive heat buildup in the summer, or having an energy audit on our home, or .... I will do as they both save me money and also are 'green'.


----------



## Marvin Gardens

Educator said:


> I'm both :yes: green and cheap.
> 
> I won't install solar PV panels on my roof as $40,000 and up to save me, what, $1,000 in electricity bills is not worth it financially.
> 
> However, installing exterior solar screens / shades in the summer on our south windows to prevent much of the interior excessive heat buildup in the summer, or having an energy audit on our home, or .... I will do as they both save me money and also are 'green'.


Yea, solar electric is expensive at about 24 cents per kilowatt compared to 8 cents per kilowatt for grid power. I can get that down to 14 per kilowatt with the tax credits and local rebates but it is still a long term deal. My roof is needing to be replaced and that would have to happen first.

I have an overhang that doesn't allow the sun to come in the windows in the summer and only in the winter. I have deciduous trees that also block the sun out once they get leaves.

I am big into being a minimalist so I don't have to do anything to keep my house warm or cool.

It is run by a computer that opens windows and vents in the summer and turns on the whole house fan to cool it at night. In the morning it turns off and shuts the windows and vents.

My hydronic cooling is nice and I rarely have to have the central AC on.


----------



## raksk5

Awesome!! Its everyone's responsibility to protect our planet. Green buildings are the future and I am happy that this forum recognises that!!

We can conserve so much energy with simple alterations to our houses.


----------



## Colchicine

I am happy to see this subforum. I was checking out various forums for home improvement, and having this place is what made me sign up. I bought my first house a year ago and I have been making constant changes with "green" oriented products. I have installed a rain barrel, used pervious brick pavers for a driveway extension, and I'll be using all Virginia native plants for landscaping. Hopefully I have more to go and I'll be asking questions here!


----------

